
The Permanent ESP32 HW Exploit - kbumsik
https://twitter.com/limitedresults/status/1194671118193512449
======
ohazi
Disappointing that this appears rather easy, but hardware access usually means
game over.

------
londons_explore
I think by now everyone is aware that you cannot defend hardware that you put
in the hands of attackers.

If this were a remote (ie. Via WiFi) attack, then we'd be talking...

------
kbumsik
I'm wondering, how many companies that use ESP32 actually use the firmware
security feature?

~~~
londons_explore
And how many of those encrypt their firmware just because the non-techy CEO
thinks the firmware is worth $billions whereas a coder could reproduce
firmware for an IoT widget in a few hours.

------
rowanG077
Not wireless, not practically interesting.

